# Plant Growth Time Lapse 1 min = 3 weeks of growth.



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

Hello all!

I've been playing with Time Lapse videos lately and I figured I'd pop over here to share. The video below is just over one min, and it represents 3 weeks of growth.

How do you think my growth compares with yours?
Could you also post brief specs of your tank? (IE Lights, ferts? Co2?)

I couldn't figure out how to embed this, so please click on the link below.










Thanks!
Whiskey


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Whoa, that is some cool stuff. It's neat to see the stems open and close during the day like that.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey that is so cool!

But you got to give less coffee to those fish. They are hyper, hahah

On another note - maybe you can try to make an actual "animated" one minute movie. Maybe how a small plant gradually grows to be the strongest and tallest one in the tank. And if you are so inclined there maybe episode 2 - how the formely small and cute plant is now the biggest and baddest in the tank and suffocates all the other plants.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

That is really neat! Thanks for doing that!


----------



## BaltimoreGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Its amazing how the plants close up before the lights turn off. I guess they become accustomed to a timed photo period


----------



## Jeppedy (Jan 11, 2013)

What did you use for the time lapse photography? Web cam? Video camera? Do tell!


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for the kind comments all!

I made the video using a simple cheap webcam, and a old laptop computer I had laying around. I setup a free program called YAW Cam to take shots every few min, during the tank's daylight hours, and let it run until the plants hit the waterline.

I then used another free program called Virtual Dub to take all the jpeg photos and encode it into one time lapse video.

It's a fun project! I want a better camera so that I can do the same thing in HD.

Thanks,
Whiskey


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

coolness. I love seeing the rotela having it's tips stay red/pink.


----------



## MrChalouch (Dec 13, 2012)

Super cool how many sec per shot? In gonna try that with my gopro3


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm really glad that this video was well liked!  Thanks everyone.

The shots were taken 120 seconds apart during daylight hours; however when I do this again I will take the shots a full 10 min or more apart. When I did the photo processing I told the program to only process every 5th frame to cut the move down in length.

I think next time I will shoot for making the video closer to 30 seconds because it will make the growth even easier to see.

Thanks!
Whiskey


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

that must've been fun to trim up after the fact


----------



## greenglow (Nov 6, 2012)

very cool video


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Really enjoyed it. Thanks for posting!


----------



## R_Andersen (Mar 14, 2012)

Very cool!


----------

